# Need some help, please



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

My Samoyed, Tonka, won't listen to me, when I tell him to come inside from our fenced yard. He just turned 5 in August. I've tried taking him out on a leash to get him back in, but then he just lays down and refuses to get up, until I take the leash off and go back in the house. Then he will come about 5 mins. later. He's been eating something, looks like little twigs while he's out there. I need some advice, please.
A long time ago I bought a muzzle, but don't want to use it, unless I have to.
Thanks!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Favorite treat lures? Go out and hold it under his nose and lure back in. If it works lure from a short distance. I always use my high happy voice. Lily is a slow responder.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tayla's Mom*

Tayla's Mom

I've tried the treats, but pretty much from a distance.
I will try holding it under Tonka's nose.
Thanks for the pointer!!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

When I was training Mia I would shake the box of treats out the door and she came running for one. Sometimes if she is being stubborn I still do it and it always gets her attention. Goodmorning Karen!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ssacres*

ssacres:

I will try this! Praying it works. Tonka is a very stubborn Samoyed!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Have you been to obedience class with the dog? If you have, go again as it did not take on 'recall'. If you have not, go! Dogs need to be properly trained to be reliable on recall, that is best done with a professional trainer looking over our shoulder as we train our dogs. 

As for the eating stuff, the "leave it " command you learn and train in obedience works well....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldlover*

Goldlover

No, haven't been to obedience class with Tonka-he is 5 years old.
Thanks!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Goldlover
> 
> No, haven't been to obedience class with Tonka-he is 5 years old.
> Thanks!


Looks like you live in an area where lots of good training classes should be available. The last class I took with our 6 months old Golden was full of Great Danes ranging from 6 months to 6yrs. Now that was a fun class....give it a try! They are usually less than $100 for six weeks, 2 nights a week. Your dog will love you for it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Is there something fun you can do with him once he does come in the house? Maybe a motivating toy or a game or extra motivating treats? 

A lesson I learned with the help of my trainer when allowing my dogs to romp off leash in the natural area near our house is to avoid inadvertently punishing the dog for coming. We play a lot of recall games when they are off leash and they get treats every time they come and check in. Then, I release them to go back out and play. If we are out there having fun and every time I call them to come, I put the leashes on and we head home (ending the fun), it would be like a punishment to the dogs for coming.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kea*



KeaColorado said:


> Is there something fun you can do with him once he does come in the house? Maybe a motivating toy or a game or extra motivating treats?
> 
> A lesson I learned with the help of my trainer when allowing my dogs to romp off leash in the natural area near our house is to avoid inadvertently punishing the dog for coming. We play a lot of recall games when they are off leash and they get treats every time they come and check in. Then, I release them to go back out and play. If we are out there having fun and every time I call them to come, I put the leashes on and we head home (ending the fun), it would be like a punishment to the dogs for coming.


Kea

Great idea!! Thanks!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Karen - I'm all for getting dogs into classes for refresher obedience and bonding time with their owners, but.... this really isn't one of the things that needs classes to be solved. 

There's 2 things -

Build a habit of always rewarding the dogs when they come inside. Regardless of how many times they go outside. Always treat and make a big deal. 

Other thing is.... give both dogs enough time outside throughout the day. The weather right now is gorgeous (with exception of the rain anyway - and even with the rain - they still love it). It's cool, breezy and just REALLY NICE out in general. And the dogs love it. And it's good for them to have that fresh air and "dog time". 

It's true of the goldens that they need a lot of run around 'being dogs' time outside.... and very true of Samoyeds, I'm sure. 

One of the shows I went to a few weeks ago, I sat in the middle of Samoyed people. And pretty much each of their dogs were "farm dogs" when not showing. Meaning when not showing and being kept "prettied up" for the show season, these dogs are outside herding goats and ducks. They love being outside and need to be kept active. <- If your dog is really reluctant to come inside during this time, it really might just come down to that as far as needing a lot of outside time. 

I totally get the concern about him eating sticks.... I don't have an answer to that other than keeping an eye on him and discouraging him from eating anything or give him appropriate things to chew on out there.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^^^^ yup - what Kate said!


----------

